# XP2 or Eheim 2026?



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

What canister filter combination do you recommend for a 58G planted:


1. two XP2s - How would you connect them if you have pressurized CO2 and an in-line reactor?Would you use one for just chemical filtration?


2. Eheim 2026


----------



## KLB (Aug 16, 2005)

milalic said:


> What canister filter combination do you recommend for a 58G planted:
> 
> 1. two XP2s - How would you connect them if you have pressurized CO2 and an in-line reactor?Would you use one for just chemical filtration?
> 
> 2. Eheim 2026


This basic topic regardless of the tank size in question has been hashed so often there almost needs to be a forum just for this debate. You are really not comparing apples to apples by using two XP2's in one setup and what appears to be a single Eheim 2026. Having come from reef keeping my thinking is way over the top on turn rates and planted tanks, what seems to be the general rule is about two turns of tank volume an hour and those folks have some awesome tanks to prove it. I on the other hand shoved an XP3 (too cheap to buy Eheim though I like their quality and quietness not at the premium) into a 20 gallon and as the plants have filled the tank have the valve open all the way now. My fish enjoy the slight current through the tank but the plants barely notice it and co2 levels are no trouble to maintain with an in tank diffusor.

Bottom line is folks tend to be extremely loyal to which ever brand they support, rarely see anything negative on either of these two canister filters. If you plan on running alot of inline equipment, might consider using two filters to split the workload otherwise one should be more then sufficient. I will say that the battle for lowest price on the Eheim 2026 between Big Als and Dr Fosters makes that filter a very attractive purchase right now. If i was you I would probably just get the 2026 and see how well that performs and add another later if you feel the need.

Ken


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Planning on running the inline CO2 and a heater. I am worried that connecting this two things together might reduce the flow too much.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=22003;category_id=2281


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Why two XP2?... One has 300 gph, tanks to 75 gallons.

Compared too: One Ehiem 2026 that has 250 gph, tanks to 90 gallons.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

trenac,

Which one do you suggest?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

my vote is on the 2026


----------

